# If you had to change one letter of your type...



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

I initially went with P to J, largely because it entails the least change (given I'm closest to the middle on J/P), but I'm thinking now that N to S would probably be most interesting...


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I would prefer to be more like an ENFP (I to E) but if i could change my personality all together then ENxJ or any of the extroverted types.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I to E or P to J. Probably P to J.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> It's funny how many people seem to think thinkers don't understand others' feelings. (Some definitely don't, but far from all.) I understand them perfectly. It's just that, in many cases, I simply don't *care*. I have empathy, and use it to my advantage frequently. Sympathy though? Let's just say it's lacking, unless I really care about you or agree with your cause. It's not that I don't pity you or understand what you're going through. It's that I can't stop and weep about every ladybug that gets stepped on or every homeless person. It would kill me. To me that seems like it would be a huge disadvantage to being a feeling type and so is why I wouldn't choose to become one.


Maybe I worded it badly. ENTPs have Fe so you'd have some pretty badass people skills, but in my experience you can be lacking in ability to sense people's personal space. What I said before may have fitted better to thinkers with Fi like myself.

My point is, every type has their weaknesses, and every type has something unique to bring to the table. There are disadvantages to everything, even if the grass seems greener.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Hmm, tough one. I've always liked the idea of being an ISTP...


----------



## CocaColaBR (Jun 6, 2015)

I to E and P to J


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

No, I wouldn't change anything. Instead I want to develop all of them..


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

Well thank you for broadening the scope of my little poll and redirecting me here. It saved me the work!

J to P... Making me INTP. I wouldn't want to be an INFJ because the couple I know are very anxious people, which I've been working hard to eradicate as is. The INTPs seem a bit more lighthearted and easygoing.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

I to E to be a ENFJ.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I to E, just because I feel like I have to deal with people regardless. I'd like to feel better about having to do that.

T to F was a close one. Might be 50/50 between the two choices.


----------



## Flute (May 26, 2010)

F to T. I'd like to be a little more logically-minded than I actually am.


----------



## gwenau (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd be keeping my NT (ISTP or INFP, thx but no thx). So it would either be ENTP or INTJ. Both are compelling. I'd probably have more fun being an ENTP but INTJs do intrigue me (Ni, Te and Fi are functions I have no experience with and sound intriguing)


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd change from T to F. So I'd be INFP instead of INTP. I think it might be good to see what it would be like to have Fi. My own feeling function is the one I struggle with most I'd be curious to switch it up and have well developed feeling. And my favourite thing is reading and writing novels, being in nature and animals anyway. They are all stereotypically INFP so I think I'd get along fine. I'd priobably be the same as I am now pretty much but nicer. I'd rather be an INFJ or an ISFP though. Because they are intelligent in ways which I'm not but also have similar interests stereotypically.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I most predominantly test as ISTP lets just assume that is my type (because I just leave it open still that it could be wrong based on some inconsistency). 

I would then I guess, prefer to be either ESTP or ISFP (which honestly I have considered I could be either of those. Either by really having repressed Se and mistaking myself as introvert, or by possibly mistaking Fi for Ti)


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

Maybe T to F; from INTJ I'd probably become an INFJ? I don't know if it would matter really, whatever.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

F to T. God knows the world would be a better place for everybody if only I didn't have feelings.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Intriguing. From the 56 votes in so far, it would appear that - contrary to the stereotypes - *ESTJ* is the most idealized personality type by the community* :wink:

(with ESTP, ENTP, and ENTJ as the closest seconds, those are a bit less surprising :laughing: )

*Barring any strange, rock-paper-scissory maths in peoples' preferences that would make any kind of modeling attempt futile


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd actually really like to change P to J, however honesty I can get away with being a semi organized P. I really don't mind the mess but it's not beyond me to put things into categories and neaten things up.


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> It's funny how many feelers seem to think T is somehow better. They clearly haven't thought of the advantages of understanding others' feelings. Thinkers get overwhelmed with feelings too, we're just shit at dealing with them. Just look at a movie full of Ts, like Watchmen, it gets pretty gloomy. No NFs to lighten the mood up.


Why thank you, I'll keep that in mind next time I start envying my T colleagues. :wink:


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Either J to P or I to E I think. But it would also be nice to experience myself as a F.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I would change the F to T if I had the chance.


----------



## IgnoranceisBliss (Nov 26, 2015)

I to E because extroverts have more fun. this is the undeniable truth.


----------



## nosouvenirs (Nov 25, 2015)

I chose P to J because being able to plan, really caring about that, etc, seems like a good thing to me -- and also because my P and J are pretty close to being even anyway, so if someone changes my acronym it doesn't necessarily mean my current P will go away or my J suddenly get huger.

I also chose it by process of elimination in a background sort of way. Being E instead of I might be "easier", but I wouldn't know who I was without my introversion. I also feel that it makes me a deeper person than I would otherwise have been. I would NEVER change my N to S. And, again, I wouldn't know myself without my strong F side. I have a decently developed T side, anyway, so why change the orientation? I think it's fine the way it is.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

ENTJ 
From 
INTJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

I am fairly balanced, about 50/50 on both S/N and E/I, about 70/30 on F/T, about 60/40 on P/J... so I think i'd like to develop my T a bit more to get it to balance the F a little better.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

The force of presence an INTJ can hold is incredibly appealing.


----------



## Anterei (Nov 25, 2015)

N to S because I wouldn't be myself without my dominant Fi. And I'm jealous of my best friend's Se quite a lot.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Change P to J


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd say change from S to N.

I like being an introvert.
I like being a judger.

And though I love my Si, if I were to try something different I would't change my F to T because I would still have Si. So trying Ni would be nice.


----------



## Napkin (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm sure I'm a P, so I'd like to swap that for J and actually get stuff done.


----------



## MissRainyDay (Nov 2, 2015)

I would change my J to P. I just admire ISFP's nature so much and I would appreciate being more carefree and spontaneous.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd trade in my F and become an ISTP.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

I would swap my P for a J be an ENTJ. ENTJs are awesome. However, I really like being an ENTP, so I'm not all that keen on changing my type.


----------



## PleaseDontTouchMyFries (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm not quite sure, actually. I suppose I would change my J for an P. It would be nice to be more spontaneous, and one of my favorite people is typed as INTP-T so it would fit perfectly. I still love my type for what it is, though!


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I've taken a few tests on PerC threads that said I'd probably like being an ENFJ as a type alternative. So by that notion I should choose ENTJ or INFJ...

ENTJ... I think I could really excel with better social skills, and it would be a very similar feel in terms of same functions but different order. I strongly believe I'd really be able to execute well in life.

INFJ... This is nice because it would again feel familiar. I still get to be an introvert which I still enjoy... I both love and hate this wall of silence and constant introspectiveness I have, it is mostly hard to imagine living without it. Some shared functions between my current type, with similar needs. Also a type with strong convictions. I can be better with F which would be so nice it hurts me to think about it, and I'd arguably be better with people. I'd also still have my foot in the door with ENFPs who I love to death which is a plus to my thinking now... though I believe the appeal would change by my type.

And to be honest the dark horse here is INTP. Again very familiar feel, it is a comfort zone appeal, but all the functions are a complete twist. That different experience, but similar vibe and way of living... is very appealing to me. 

It's a tough call, and all this thinking about what I'd essentially change about myself makes me feel a bit sad to be honest. I'm probably going to choose the uncommon choice. I'm going to "change my J to a P." INTP it is.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> Feel free to explain why if you like :happy:


This was very interesting to reflecting on, I had never thought about it before. Sincerely, thank you.

What would you choose given the choice?


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

londonbaker said:


> this was very interesting to reflecting on, i had never thought about it before. Sincerely, thank you.
> 
> What would you choose given the choice?


 I to ENTP :wink:


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd want to change from being a feeler to a thinker.

Thinkers have this ability to not be as affected by things - that is something that I struggle with. There is a sense of tough mindedness there that I just won't ever have, and as a result of that reality with being a feeler I suffer for it tremendously.

The way you guys just roll with things some times amazes me. Can't argue against the logical natures either.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

cuddlyone said:


> I'd want to change from being a feeler to a thinker.
> 
> Thinkers have this ability to not be as affected by things - that is something that I struggle with. There is a sense of tough mindedness there that I just won't ever have, and as a result of that reality with being a feeler I suffer for it tremendously.
> 
> The way you guys just roll with things some times amazes me. Can't argue against the logical natures either.


 Actually, we're just better at keeping our emotions to ourselves than you are. Inside, we're even more affected by strong emotion than you are :wink:

Feelers emotions are set to Low a small percentage of the time, Medium a large percentage of the time, and High a small percentage of the time. Thinkers' emotions do not have a Medium setting; we go straight from Off to High and then back (and forth...)

Feelers think that Thinkers are computers because "Thinkers have no emotions." In reality, we are computers because our emotions are binary :laughing:

Our *true* theme song:


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> Actually, we're just better at keeping our emotions to ourselves than you are. Inside, we're even more affected by strong emotion than you are :wink:
> 
> Feelers emotions are set to Low a small percentage of the time, Medium a large percentage of the time, and High a small percentage of the time. Thinkers' emotions do not have a Medium setting; we go straight from Off to High and then back (and forth...)
> 
> ...


Ahahaha, you explained it so logically!!! Yes!
Love you NT's!!! XD


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

F to T


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Why can I not select: I don't want to change anything.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Allthelittlelights said:


> Why can I not select: I don't want to change anything.


 Basically, this:



Simpson17866 said:


> Thanks :laughing:
> 
> Really, if I *had* included an "I wouldn't change" option, then it seemed like somebody *not* choosing it would be a sign of self-esteem issues (which didn't sound as fun to me when I was starting this).


 Some people's answers ended up implying self-esteem issues anyway, but I didn't want the *entire* test to be "Do you have self-esteem issues?" where 90-95% of the people said "No" and only a few people answered with one of the 8 "Yes"s ("Yes, I would rather be I" "Yes, I would rather by E" "Yes, I would rather be N" ...)


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

man, why are introverts so miserable and dying to be extroverts? I love being one and I love introverts.

I could go with F to T though - INFP to INTP  Actually, if possible 2 letter change to INTJ


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

nichya said:


> man, why are introverts so miserable and dying to be extroverts? I love being one and I love introverts.
> 
> I could go with F to T though - INFP to INTP  Actually, if possible 2 letter change to INTJ


 I could say the same about Fs and Ps :wink:


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> I could say the same about Fs and Ps :wink:


you have no idea how it makes my life difficult (((( I love my type though


----------



## Nei (Dec 17, 2014)

If I had to, I would only change I to E because it would still mantain all my functions, just in slightly different order


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

N to S, easily. I'm happy with Introversion, Feeling, and Perceiving, but I sure would love to be more attuned to the world.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd go ESFP to ESTP. I wouldn't wanna trade in my Se dom function, and ESTPs just seem to give less than half a shit about anything and everything. Seems like a great way to live :laughing: Plus they're so much less affected by emotions - seems very convenient.


----------



## fadedtone (Mar 26, 2015)

Same, would trade F to T for just pure curiousity, and if I could (which will never happen I think) I to E would be just mad interesting to function as the infamous ESTP haha or at least ISTP. Wouldn't return alive probably.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wild said:


> I'd go ESFP to ESTP. I wouldn't wanna trade in my Se dom function, and ESTPs just seem to give less than half a shit about anything and everything. Seems like a great way to live :laughing: *Plus they're so much less affected by emotions - seems very convenient.*


 Do I need to repeat my monologue about Katy Perry because I will do it if I have to :laughing:


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> Do I need to repeat my monologue about Katy Perry because I will do it if I have to :laughing:


Please do, if you posted it in this thread I'm far too lazy to search for it :dog:


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

I would love to swap the N for S so I could be ESFP


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wild said:


> Please do, if you posted it in this thread I'm far too lazy to search for it :dog:


 Here you go: post 99 :happy:


----------



## FinesseCity (Dec 15, 2015)

I to E. gotta know what it's like to be wired 24/7


----------



## BlueLeaves95 (Sep 2, 2015)

FinesseCity said:


> I to E. gotta know what it's like to be wired 24/7


That's not necessarily the definition of Extraversion....more like getting energy more from your surroundings, than within yourself.


----------



## FinesseCity (Dec 15, 2015)

BlueLeaves95 said:


> That's not necessarily the definition of Extraversion....more like getting energy more from your surroundings, than within yourself.


A new Ne dom is born:


* *


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

E to ANTP for Ambivert.

It'll help a lot of people decide on a type, not just me.

(Yes I know MBTI doesn't work that way, but when has my kind hold traditional rules sacred?)


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

F to T. I already have a very developed T and sometimes prefer my T reactions to my F reactions.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Behaviorally, I'd become an Extravert
Cognitively, I'd become an INFJ because I think Ni is the coolest function...


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd love to be an ENTJ.


----------



## Dual (Jan 9, 2016)

Being INTJ is great, but if I had to change one letter I'd switch from INTJ to ENTJ.

It's interesting that most of you (about 1/3) would preferably switch from I to E as well. I enjoy the company of likeminded people but socializing can also make me feel out of place and it can be exhausting.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

T to F


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd change from F to T. I'd probably benefit from avoiding those pesky emotional rollercoasters my Fness keeps throwing at me. But since I have no experience with real Tness, I'd soon want to change that as well because it might be even worse.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

First: INTJ to ENTJ
Second: From INTJ to INFJ

I think I'd like both.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

INTJ to ENTJ. I'm interested in seeing how I'd appear like if my functions were flipped around. 

And possibly INTJ to INTP because I'd like to observe what it'd be like having completely different functions.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I to E. 

While I test as a INTP/J, I would be fine with either ENTJ or ENTP. Seems like I would actually get some thing accomplished for once.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd love to be a Ne-dom for a day, then be a Ni-dom for a day, then be a Fi-dom for a day, and then be a Se-aux for a day!


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

F to T: I think a lot more than I let my emotions show in public, if that even makes sense.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd originally been excited that ESTJ was, contrary to the stereotypes, the most popular type on this poll, but unfortunately @compulsiverambler has just discovered a fatal flaw in the design of my project.


compulsiverambler said:


> I don't know if this is the case or not, but if in fact I, N, F and P types outnumber E,S,T and J types on the forum, then there will have been more poll responders who had the option of changing to E,S, T or J in the first place, because you can't change to what you already are.


Oops.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

I think I would change either I to E or P to J. I to E because maybe I would be more able to connect with people and P to J because maybe I would get shit actually done.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd change from P to J and get that shit organized.


----------

